# N Skyline Rd Conditions



## wadedylan2 (Apr 22, 2019)

Has anybody been up Skyline Rd up to Fish Cr. area? Called the Price Ranger District and they didn't really have any info. I'm curious mainly cause of the storm that moved through last weekend.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

wadedylan2 said:


> Has anybody been up Skyline Rd up to Fish Cr. area? Called the Price Ranger District and they didn't really have any info. I'm curious mainly cause of the storm that moved through last weekend.


I know a guy who knows a guy that rode his ATV up there a couple days ago and it was clear.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Except for the back part that links up with highway 6, and maybe that hilly section a mile or two north of fairview, most of north skyline is so well graveled, it would take one heck of a storm to make it so you couldn't drive on it.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

The section through the burn area from HWY 6 was getting pretty bad late last year. Lots of ruts, lots of water. Haven't been up there so far this year or know if they've graded it. Don't know your plans, but I wouldn't start up it with a trailer until you've confirmed it's passable.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Except for the back part that links up with highway 6, and maybe that hilly section a mile or two north of fairview, most of north skyline is so well graveled, it would take one heck of a storm to make it so you couldn't drive on it.


We were camping up in that area once in the 80's... it was a rainy wet week. One day a Forest Service ranger comes by in a chained up truck, said "if you want to get out anytime in the next month you have to leave immediately, the roads are getting really bad and the storms are going to get much worse.

Well everyone scrambled to get the heck out of dodge and the rains really picked up. An uphill road section deteriorated to a rutty mess so fast it was amazing. One guy tipped his truck and camper over on its side while bouncing and sliding sideways into and out of ruts. We got the out of there with the rest of our party... barely.

That was a fairly crazy trip

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I know this doesn’t answer the original question, but it is tangentially related and may be of interest. I drove by the turnoff for South Skyline yesterday and the gate was still closed across the road.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I know this doesn't answer the original question, but it is tangentially related and may be of interest. I drove by the turnoff for South Skyline yesterday and the gate was still closed across the road.


Were you up on top of Fairview Canyon?

We used to have a party at Cleveland Reservoir every year and we never did bring any ice for the beer. We would just head down Skyline Dr to the first snowbank, and it was never too far to go to get to it. And this was usually in July.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. Had some work travel and decided to take the scenic route. 

Most the snow is gone, but still some good drifts and patches in more shaded areas. So pretty up there right now though! Very green.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

To be honest, I haven't been out on north skyline since august of last year. I just remember the patch's that are bad. Just about ALL our roads are bad with a completely different disposition after a rain. While i drive my truck at a 30ish degree angle often enough when it's muddy, steep sections and ruts always get my knuckles white. My memory of north skyline is mostly gravel with washboarding. 

I can think of three sections that would be really bad after a rain. After clearing that large parkinglot coming from fairview, about a mile or two in you start climibing a hill. The backside of that has a few loops while going downhill i think. Then there's the section north of..... fish creek? Where the warming hut is. There's a few ruts going uphill there. Then there's the backside of north skyline that eventually links up with highway 6 once you clear the bennion ridge turn off and start going downhill. That area was rough even before the fire.

As south skyline goes, it's just a completely different animal.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Vanilla said:


> I know this doesn't answer the original question, but it is tangentially related and may be of interest. I drove by the turnoff for South Skyline yesterday and the gate was still closed across the road.


When does it typically get opened?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

buck said:


> When does it typically get opened?


No clue. Sorry, can't answer that one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would wager once the snow drifts are gone across the road and it has dried out some. 

But then I am just guessing since I have never been up there since they placed the gates on it. 

I believe that the gates are to prevent people from tearing up the muddy roads and getting stuck like I used to do many years ago...


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Usually on the middle to the south there are some snow drifts till they cut them with a Cat. Sometime between July 4th and the 24th. Or the sheep walk through them


----------

